

NewsCred was nominated for a World Economic Forum Tech Pioneer Award - shafqat
http://blog.newscred.com/?p=141

======
JimEngland
That is pretty cool, congratulations!

------
bdotdub
hey man, congrats! must feel good after doing it full time :)

~~~
shafqat
thanks to both of you!

------
volida
does this mean more users?

~~~
shafqat
hopefully we'll get a bit of a PR bump and it will mean more users. but either
way, we're pretty happy!

